# Some of my new addtions to the family..



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Well i adopted 4 ratties about 2 weeks ago from C.C.R.R and there so so sweet and friendly..I got 2 baby girls and 2 boys(neutered) 
And well here they are

Here is Smokey.
















And he best bud Charlie "Char"
















Them together








And the girls
Here is Tinker
















And Bell


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

hehe i so love those curly whiskers <3


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

They are sooo cute! I'm in love with Bell.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

aww they are adorable!! i really like tinker!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks you everyone..
Today is past QT so now i have introduced them to my girls.
And it went great.


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

The last picture of Bell made me laugh  Looks like she's giving the evil eye! They're all very cute. I wish them good health and long years of happiness (just as all rats should have)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

If I could use pictures of your hooded ratties I'd be grateful <3 You'll be credited.

They're too cute!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

> If I could use pictures of your hooded ratties I'd be grateful <3 You'll be credited.
> 
> They're too cute!


Sure no problem at all. ) Thanks. I took some more yesterday also. Enjoy. 
Charlie








Bell
http://








Tinker


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww what cuties!! i love em!!


----------

